# Highbush Cranberry



## swillologist (Sep 26, 2007)

When is it time to pick highbush cranberries? We had a frost a couple of weeks ago and they are soft now. Some are drying up. I don't know if that would hurt them or not. I would think you could use them dry. 







I have away let the birds pick them so I don't know when to pick them. There are tow bushes in my yard .








The ditch below the orchard is full of them. There should be enough for me and the birds. If anyone has any information on this I would sure appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2007)

We have a few in the yard...I tasted them and they were pretty.........awful.


----------



## swillologist (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes they are!



But I think choke cherries taste bad too. I'mwon't out much. So I think I will try some anyway. I'm probably not the one to try these. I'm not much of a wine drinker anyway. But I do like to mess around with things like this. Someone that really appreciates wine should bemaking this. I will give it ago and see what my wine taster thinks of it. 
NW do you think I should pick them now?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2007)

Yours are looking ready...so pick them before the birds do. 


Went out and looked at ours today, they are very red now...they haven't froze yet...[even tho we are far north from you] 


Tasted them again...spit it out...but, you know, the aftertaste wasn't too bad....I would only have enough for a gallon. 


Willfor sure pick up some fresh cranberries at Thanksgiving time....I made a batch of Cranberry Wine last winter using frozen Old Orchard concentrate, it is blended with apple juice and is quite nice.





*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## swillologist (Sep 26, 2007)

How many do you want.



The ditch is loaded with them. If I can get through the wild grape vines. I am going to cut some of those out this winter. They never have grapes on them anyway.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 26, 2007)

The locals say this is a good year...I think I could come across some if I really wanted....


Damn deer ate all the wild plums...I was just too late waiting for them to get dead ripe....deer tracks in my garden too...they ate those plums as well...revenge is near.


----------



## Scott (Sep 27, 2008)

I have been looking for a high bush cranberry receipe, did you use the normal cranberry receipe? Just picked 4 gallons of high bush berries to make wine but not sure how much it will make. It was a very good year for them.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 28, 2008)

Scott....Guess Swill hasn't seen this Post.

I have wanted to make Highbush Cranberry Wine, but never had enough berries. I hear it's a acquired taste....

Here is a Site with a recipe....

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/highbush.asp

It looks like a good recipe....

Instead of the raisins you could use a grape concentrate or maybe a frozen fruit concentrate.....Just a thought.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## swillologist (Sep 28, 2008)

Yep! That is the recipe that I used. I don't know if the wine is any good. It is still bulk aging. And I haven't had the nerve to try it. I can't seem to get past the smell.



I can't try it right now anyway while I am still doing the treatments. Good luck with your's Scott. *Edited by: swillologist *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 29, 2008)

Hope both your wines turn out okay....They do have a strange smell....I taste them and spit them out, but the aftertaste is wine-like....so there is possibilities there.

There aren't many berries on our bushes this year....the plants out in the Shelterbelt are really slow...the grass is go thick that all those trees are struggling except the pines. I think they will eventually grow and maybe get some fruit off some of the bushes.


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks NW &amp; Swill for the receipe info. My uncle remembers his uncle making the wine andhad the nicestcolor, didn't say anything about the taste, maybe blocked that out. I will give it a try.


Hmm grape cranberry mix, sounds like a plan.
Thanks again


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 29, 2008)

Scott said:


> Thanks NW &amp; Swill for the receipe info. My uncle remembers his uncle making the wine andhad the nicestcolor, didn't say anything about the taste, maybe blocked that out. I will give it a try.
> 
> 
> Hmm grape cranberry mix, sounds like a plan.
> Thanks again



I wouldn't use Concord tho...it has a strong flavor of it's own. I personally would use WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate, we use it in many of our fruit wines...It really make nice wines.

I would consider frozen Niagara juice, but remember it contains a preservative, so leave out a campden tablet or so. Or even a frozen apple juice....or Cranberry/apple.....
Ahhh...the possibilities are endless...Are we having fun yet????


----------



## Scott (Sep 29, 2008)

*Still* having fun!!


----------



## ptiffany137 (Oct 27, 2008)

I am really not a fan of cranberry but i can imagine that a cranberry wine could tase good. But you need for sure a huge amout of sugar to get rid of the sour tast. Good luck!


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2008)

Started the High Bush Cranberry still in primary and a few floaters, the bag came open



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2008)

Nice color.....

How does it smell????

I'll have an eye out for this one...

Keep us Posted!!!!!


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2008)

Smells???? Well the bouquet is like.......like Cranberries? 


Smells a little sour, not too bad kinda on the same as the pear.


Will keep updates. Tried to grind the golden raisens only small part of the pound but burned up the blender, Santa do you hear that? So ended up just throwing them in.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 6, 2008)

Scott....How's this batch coming????

I am just curious....


----------



## Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

It's looking good,is done bubbling have to check the sg tomorrow, pictures to follow.


----------



## Scott (Dec 9, 2008)

Transfered to secondary last night, tasted kinda good. Think I let the sg get too low before transfer .996, checked a few days before and was 1.052 started at 1.086. Stir a little to get airlock a little bubbly to help protect (thanks Wade) This is 6 gal carboy will move to 5 gal next.


----------



## Bert (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice color Scott....Have been watching this thread...Looks very interesting.....I did spot some high bush cranberries while deer hunting this year...Maybe next year...


----------



## Scott (Dec 9, 2008)

Thanks Bert,
Is there such a thing as using too many berries? I used 4 bags that had about 4-41/2 lbs in each, was trying for 6 gallons but the straining bag must have taken up alot of room in the primary. Squeezed the dickens out ofthe bag when transferedgot about a gallon out of it which made the color quite a bit darker. 
sorry just ramblin here, will keep ya posted of next step.


----------



## Bert (Dec 9, 2008)

Ramble-a-way.....to much fruit with high acid content could be a problem....but things sound like they are moving along , lets see what happens....good luck


----------



## swillologist (Dec 10, 2008)

I bottled mine yesterday. My smeller must be to sensitive. This still smells bad to me.




Bert if you happen to need more berries and you don't mind making a road trip. I know you can find a lot of them.


----------



## Bert (Dec 10, 2008)

Would love to make a road trip, but fall is a very busy time for me , not much time off......need to to make the best use of my fruit gathering time as I can.....so it is, but thanks would be great to get togather..


----------



## swillologist (Dec 10, 2008)

You don't have to make it very early. Those thing hang on the bush until next spring. Then sometimes the birds eat them and sometimes they don't. They are a little prettier to look at earlier.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2008)

Scott did you get that head space filled or rack to smaller vessel yet? as for primary, it looks like you were right at the 6 gallon mark, when doing a fruit wine always start with more then what you are looking for in the end. I always start with about 6.75 for a 6 gallon batch. This way you have extra for when you do your 2nd and maybe even 3rd racking.
*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Scott (Dec 11, 2008)

Wade I will transfer today at lunch, just have to not test too much. Thanks for the advice to get 6 gal batch.


----------



## Scott (Feb 14, 2009)

Bottled the High Bush today, took some sweetin to get the bitter taste subdued, should be ok.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 14, 2009)

Swill once said it might take an 'acquired taste'....





I found the berries are something your put in your mouth and chew...spit out and the flavor that lingered to me tasted like wine....

Someday, when our bushes mature...I too will make this wine....
Wonder why nothing ever eats these berries....?
The fact that they smell like dirty feet????


----------



## Scott (Feb 16, 2009)

Bears are the only thing I've seen eat the berries, besides me trying one or two.


By golly with 5 gallons I'd better acquire a taste



.


----------



## Scott (May 8, 2009)

Opened a bottle and is pretty tart. Bottled in February and did sweeten prior, think it would have been good to blend with something like apple or raspberry or maybe brandy? Give it some more time.


----------



## Scott (Sep 14, 2009)

Just an update:


Tried another bottle and still very tart, thumbs down from the tasters, going to have to open all of them and blend with something sweet. 


Cranberry/Blackberry?


----------



## vcasey (Sep 14, 2009)

Sounds like a good mix. You could also just hold on since cranberries will be in season soon and make some more and blend. 
VC


----------



## Scott (Sep 15, 2009)

VC
Kinda leary of putting any more cranberries in. One tester mixed it with commercial blackberry and it was good. Not sure what to do yet, thanks


----------



## Scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Opened all the bottles and mixed some Blackberry wine, campden tabletsand simple syrup and rebottled, will give it one more try.


----------



## pelican (Oct 12, 2009)

Good luck with that Scott... hope it turns out well.


----------



## Scott (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks Pelican from now on the bears can have them little red buggers!


----------

